# King3



## forzabikes (Jul 22, 2009)

Thought you might be interested in a couple of pics of my King3.....Super Record 11 speed,Fulcrum Racing speed wheels deda bars/stem,Selle Italia carbon saddle, Speedplay Titanium pedals.
First pic is on Alpe d Huez in January and then at home here once I had the Fulcrum Speed wheels


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

sweet ride


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

The colour...its amazing! I've seen the design on the Rock Racing King3's, but they are green and carbon. Not orange! 

Please could you tell me how did you get a King3 in this colour? Is that colour on another De Rosa frame? Also it a standard De Rosa colour? Great pics!


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Killer.. Even w/ that stem.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

That's a beauty! Love the color scheme.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Lust lust lust lust lust

I'm speechless.

With a bike like that I'd probably renege on my worldly obligations to family and friends and just ride all the time. How do you deal with a bike like that? haha : )


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

That orange is off the charts! 

Love it! :thumbsup:


----------

